# Where to buy? (Golf Components)



## Golfer_LD

Hi, I am new to the forum and to club making itself. I was wondering if any of you had some favorite sites you use to purchase custom golf components. I did a google search and of course that came up with thousands of choices. Any that you highly recommend? Also important, any I should avoid like the plague? Thanks in advance.


----------



## matt.list

Try this


----------



## Grail Golf

*Golf Components*

The largest golf component company is Hireko ( they have been around for 25+ years) - Golfsmith is in the top three largest and they have been around since the late '60's - Golf components are like cars, you can buy anything from pure knockoffs which are very inexpensive to the ultra niche Nakamishi that will be very expensive and very high quality. The component induustry is mostly driven by what is hot at the pro shop (OEM brand name products)


----------



## MrFreeze

Cool. I would like to take a stab at club making. Not just assembling. Which would be easier to start with? Wood (1, 3, 5) or Putter?


----------



## Cajun

MrFreeze said:


> Cool. I would like to take a stab at club making. Not just assembling. Which would be easier to start with? Wood (1, 3, 5) or Putter?


They all go together exactly the same, so no one is easier to build. I’d probably think about what's in my bag and if I needed anything. The first clubs I built were my two hybrids. Next I built a spare driver. See if you can get your components from a local smith and if he does ask if he has a spine align jig. If so get him to mark the spine of the shaft and then the only tool you really need is a vise and a shaft block. When you assemble the club, align the spine of the shaft with the face of the head. Golfsmith has everything you need for supplies if your smith doesn't and spine alignment helps with head oscillation, but isn't necessary. Good luck and post some pics!


----------



## tutp36

thank for the info. good for me too


----------



## monukargwal

*golf clubs*

Thanks to all who share information about golf shops.
@Golf Components you can try this one also.


----------



## Indacup

Grail Golf said:


> The largest golf component company is Hireko ( they have been around for 25+ years) - Golfsmith is in the top three largest and they have been around since the late '60's - Golf components are like cars, you can buy anything from pure knockoffs which are very inexpensive to the ultra niche Nakamishi that will be very expensive and very high quality. The component induustry is mostly driven by what is hot at the pro shop (OEM brand name products)


Most of the above statements are so far from the truth, it's unreal.

Allow me to respond:

1) I agree, Hireko has been around for a long time, make good products (which we sell) 

2) There is no golf company called Nakamishi. There IS a company called Nakashima which are NOT all that expensive. We sell those and they are actually the irons in my #2 bag.

3)The component industry is NOT driven by what the OEM does...if anything, it's the opposite.

OEM companies tend to stay away from actual revolutionary concepts because the risk at doing so in a large volume is too risky (look at Nike's venture into their first SUMO that was recalled as an example)

Component companies spend more time on R&D and take more risks than OEM's who spend more time on Marketing than R&D.

Examples of "Firsts" introduced by component companies before OEM's:

Oversize Driver Heads (Bang Golf) later implemented by Callaway
Square Driver Heads (Integra)later implemented by Nike.
Carbon Driver Heads (TourSwing)later implemented by Callaway.
Adjustable Drivers (Wishon)later implemented by Taylor-Made.
Dual/bi-face drivers (KZG) later implemented by Callaway and Nicholas golf.
Adjustable weighted irons (Alpha) later implemented by everyone.

I could also provide a list of new concepts that are working in the component industry now.....that you will most likely see next year or so in the OEM market.....at 3 or 4 times the price.

For example, the component industry tends to use more exotic and expensive clubface material to increase distance whereas the OEM's tend to use cheaper material to minimize breakage and up front expense.


----------

